# Paint mare



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

I can try and get some better pics, I was at the barn by myself and just snapped a few, she's not very square.


----------



## Hailey1203 (Dec 12, 2010)

I actually really like her! But im no expert... waiting for someone else to chime in!


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Thumbs (or hooves) up from our Paints.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

compared to some of the WP horses i have seen, her neck ties in a little low and there is something off about her shoulder . She is a chubby thing.  
I do think she is a cute horse all around. I don't see any glaring faults.


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

She is standing on uneven ground. So I think that is why her shoulder looks off. I'll have to get some while she is standing on even ground. She is super chubby! She also has no heel and some cracks in her hooves that we're working on. But overall I think she is a pretty good looking horse!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Does look like she has a problem with her elbow. Is that the leg hats shaking?


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

her tails shows signs of her rubbing it, so , she might have something that is itchy. I've known this to come from a hrose that has an itchy bag due to a buildup of the dark greasy stuff mares get between their teats. you might look there and see if it needs cleaning. many mares just LOVE to have that area scratched, while others will try to kick your head off.


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

tinyliny said:


> her tails shows signs of her rubbing it, so , she might have something that is itchy. I've known this to come from a hrose that has an itchy bag due to a buildup of the dark greasy stuff mares get between their teats. you might look there and see if it needs cleaning. many mares just LOVE to have that area scratched, while others will try to kick your head off.


The pic of her bum was actually the day she arrived, her hair was ruffled from the trail, she's quite big and was rubbing against the wall lol. I'll double check tomorrow though, I haven't seen her rubbing or noticed her hair like that since she has been there.


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> Does look like she has a problem with her elbow. Is that the leg hats shaking?


I don't think there is anything wrong with her elbow, not that I've noticed. She is standing on uneven ground, but also she was having some issues with her feet. We put shoes on her and now she is walking and standing just fine, and no it wasn't that leg.


----------



## Tryst (Feb 8, 2012)

More pictures would help. She is a bit long backed, but overall looks like a nice using type. Her pedigree is mostly halter horse a few generations back, so it is nice to see that she has decent angulation through her hind leg. Shoulder I think is a bit upright, but overall she is pretty well balanced to me.


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

Tryst said:


> More pictures would help. She is a bit long backed, but overall looks like a nice using type. Her pedigree is mostly halter horse a few generations back, so it is nice to see that she has decent angulation through her hind leg. Shoulder I think is a bit upright, but overall she is pretty well balanced to me.


Thank you. The critique is appreciated. I do need to get more pictures, I've been slacking on that. It's been hectic with me sick and her getting bit in the nose by a dog, plus not to mention when I get to the barn I completely lose track of all and any other thoughts. My mind is strictly horse time! :lol:


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Dakota23 said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with her elbow, not that I've noticed. She is standing on uneven ground, but also she was having some issues with her feet. We put shoes on her and now she is walking and standing just fine, and no it wasn't that leg.


In that photo it looks like a capped elbow. Not sure if it looks different now but uneven ground would not cause that appearance.http://www.horsedvm.com/disease/capped-elbow/


----------



## Dakota23 (Aug 31, 2014)

churumbeque said:


> In that photo it looks like a capped elbow. Not sure if it looks different now but uneven ground would not cause that appearance.Capped elbow Details | Horse Health


She doesn't have a capped elbow, I don't know if its the angle I took the picture, her stance, that fact that she is chunky or maybe a mixture of all three. I'll have to get some better pictures, hopefully tomorrow.


----------

